# Tivo HD w/ LIFETIME - $425 + ship



## JimR1998 (Dec 13, 2010)

I just upgraded to a Premiere and am looking to sell my Tivo HD w/ LIFETIME service. It is the 160GB (20 hours) version that supports two cable cards or one multi-stream MCARD. I've used it with FIOS and Comcast and have had no problems. You can also download YouTube (free) and Netflix with this.

Includes Tivo unit (model TCD652160) and remote control. $425 + about $12 shipping or pickup in the Philadelphia area.

Prefer paypal payment. Thanks for looking!


----------

